# Moritaka Gyutou versus Masakage Koishi AS



## jonhaber (Oct 6, 2012)

Looking for some input on these two knives.

Checked out the masakage today in a shop and it was very nice but at $300 is a bit pricey (I am a student / home cook).





http://www.knifewear.com/knife-family.asp?family=35

also looked at the Masakage Mizu but the handle seemed a bit cheap 
http://www.knifewear.com/knife-family.asp?family=19

the moritaka @ $130 is less than half the price




http://www.sliceandsear.com/moritaka-gyutou-chef-knife-8-3-210mm/

can any one help inform my choice? i read about some qc control issues with the moritaka but those were very old posts

thanks a lot!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 6, 2012)

Apples and oranges. The Masakage Koishi you reference in the link is Aogami Super clad in stainless. The Moritaka is Aogami #2 clad in soft iron. They really are not comparable knives.

Remember, you likely get what you pay for.

As far as issues with Moritakas, if you know what you are looking for and can inspect the knife and ensure it is a good one, they are pretty decent knives. 

Rick


----------



## Benuser (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm sorry to say the overgrind issues with the Moritakas haven't yet been responded adequately, still occur, and are hard to detect visually.


----------



## jonhaber (Oct 6, 2012)

fair enough, then I guess I should really be asking how the mizu and the moritaka compare. I liked the mizu accept for the plastic collar, felt cheap.


----------



## jonhaber (Oct 6, 2012)

Benuser said:


> I'm sorry to say the overgrind issues with the Moritakas haven't yet been responded adequately, still occur, and are hard to detect visually.



could this be resolved by a knife sharpener with a grinding stone?


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 6, 2012)

No.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 6, 2012)

jonhaber said:


> could this be resolved by a knife sharpener with a grinding stone?


There is no real solution for an overgrind. In some - rare - cases you may thin along the edge to level with the overground section, but that will radically change the blade's geometry and cause wedging.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 6, 2012)

I think Spike C's answer was more appropriate...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 6, 2012)

jonhaber said:


> fair enough, then I guess I should really be asking how the mizu and the moritaka compare. I liked the mizu accept for the plastic collar, felt cheap.



The Moritaka problem is pretty well documented in this thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1367-Moritaka-how-long

As I said, if you are confident that you can inspect the Moritaka you are going to buy and make certain that it is a good one, then go for the Moritaka. Otherwise, look elsewhere. If the plastic ferrule bothers you, have you considered another line? JCK carries the Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan line of knives, shirogami clad in stainless. From what has been reported, the thinner version is a pretty decent knife. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5485-Fu-Rin-Ka-Zan-of-JCK

Rick


----------



## ecchef (Oct 6, 2012)

Maybe it's just the photo, but that Masakage profile looks like a continuous arc. :detective:


----------



## labor of love (Oct 6, 2012)

just get a zakuri instead.
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/zakuri/zakuri-210mm-blue-1-kurouchi-gyuto.html


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 6, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Maybe it's just the photo, but that Masakage profile looks like a continuous arc. :detective:



i think it's barrel distortion.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't know. Looks like a rocker?


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 6, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> I don't know. Looks like a rocker?



it's possible that it's like a Tanaka. i know Hattorichop owns one, maybe he can chim in. i'm kinda interested in getting one, as three kurouchi gyutos just isn't enough.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 6, 2012)

Been interested in one of these Masakage's too. I also would like to here more about the knife from Karl. He used to call it his favorite gyuto


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 6, 2012)

There is some flat in the knife towards the heel but I do have to alter my push cut slightly to eliminate accordiaing. 
Maybe I should just start a pass around and let you all decide for yourselfs.

How are you liking your Kato suji Mike?


----------



## Kriegs (Oct 6, 2012)

I use a Moritaka (2 actually-240 gyuto and 150 petty) as my main work knives and have seen absolutely no issues with the grind on either. I have the Aogami Super series so you're looking at little more money (around $210-230 for the gyuto) but I can definitely say that I am a fan.

-Kriegs


----------



## mhenry (Oct 6, 2012)

Love the suji Karl Cuts great and has enough blade height to be an all arounder. It is also asthetically very much what I like in a knife. My 270mm Moritaka gyuto is also a very fun knife, great cutter, easy to sharpen, and fantastic edge retention, also not an overgrind in sight. I would recommend buying a special order Moritaka they seem to give them more attention than the off the shelf items. 





Hattorichop said:


> There is some flat in the knife towards the heel but I do have to alter my push cut slightly to eliminate accordiaing.
> Maybe I should just start a pass around and let you all decide for yourselfs.
> 
> How are you liking your Kato suji Mike?


----------



## mpukas (Oct 8, 2012)

Beyond the issue of over-grind on Moritakas (which can happen on any knife from any maker - I have two high end knives that have over ground tips that crumble when sharpening), the cladding they use is highly reactive. Their kuouchi finish is not very durable and easily comes off, thus exposing the cladding that reacts with food (at least in my experiences). I have a 180 petty that I love and use regularly, but it requires constant cleaning and drying and doesn't get along with some foods.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 8, 2012)

Hattorichop said:


> Maybe I should just start a pass around and let you all decide for yourselfs.




i, for one, would love to try it.


----------



## wellminded1 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have numerous masakage's and all of them are amazing and Kevin and his crew at KW are more than knowledgeable and happy to help you. But I just ordered a moritaka so I will find out soon.


----------

